
Fiery: flexible and lightweight framework for building web servers in R - rexercises
http://www.data-imaginist.com/2017/Reigniting-the-fire/
======
dyeje
Is this project for fun, or do people like to use R for general purpose
programming?

~~~
zebrafish
R is not built for general purpose programming, but people would still like to
take what they've built in R and productize it without too much context
switching.

Python can do this pretty well. Build and test a model with numpy, pandas,
scikit-learn and then build an API around your production model with Flask and
serve it on AWS or GCP.

This is currently not so easy with R.

